# Back and Biceps routine in 1 hour - advice needed



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm gonna have an hour to get both back and bi's done in the gym later so wanted some advice on the routine.

I'm thinking:

Wide grip pullups - 2x8 & 1xFailure

BB bent over row - 1x10 (warm up) & 3x8

Deadlift 5x5 (getting heavier each set)

Close grip pulldown/row (Heavy) - superset with - Wide grip lat pulldown (light) (3x10 each movement)

EZ bar bicep curls 4x8

Incline DB curls 4x8

Critiques and improvements welcomed!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadlift 5x5 start at 85% 1rm last set go all out 

bent over row reverse grip 5x5 slow

close grip seated cable row 5x5 again slow

close grip chin ups 3 x failure ----hits biceps

incline seated db curl 4x6-8 slow

for the slow ones 4 secs in contract muscles/squeeze 2 secs out 4 secs


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm guessing you suggest the bent over row reverse grip is to hit the bi's a lot more? I always find my grip gives before the weight - extra pressure on the wrists doesn't feel too good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oj0 said:


> I'm guessing you suggest the bent over row reverse grip is to hit the bi's a lot more? I always find my grip gives before the weight - extra pressure on the wrists doesn't feel too good.


partly primes the biceps small muscle i dont hit them directly and i can curl 30kg my time is better spent hitting the bigger moves with all my energy , but also when i tense my back muscles it seems to hit them all without too much lat slow and tense the muscle is key .

get some wrist straps try them what i do is when i hold an ez bar my hands are turned a bit so i do that on the barbell ..turn my hands slightly so ive got the bar sort of touching half my hand if that makes sense ?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

there are an ARRAY of workouts that could be done to stimulate fresh growth

i remember once i did about 10 sets of deadlifts and 10 sets of EZ bar preacher curls. was done in 60 minutes. never been so sore in the days after in my life...

or you could just do close neutral grip pullups for an hour. as many sets as possible in an hour. that should hit your back and biceps nicely.

change it up. get some variation in


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> there are an ARRAY of workouts that could be done to stimulate fresh growth
> 
> i remember once i did about 10 sets of deadlifts and 10 sets of EZ bar preacher curls. was done in 60 minutes. never been so sore in the days after in my life...
> 
> ...


Would a neutral grip be with palms facing inwards, towards or away?

I know you felt sore but would there not be an advantage to hitting your back from several different angles? I don't normally keep the same back routine weekly but tend to know my max lifts for most exercises so don't lose too much in terms of progression.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Neutral grip is palms facing each other... is sometimes also called 'hammer grip'. Neutral grip pullups are an excellent exercise if you have somewhere you can do them, better than regular chins or pullups IMO.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers for the answer, but which part of the back are they targetting? I know they're primarily used for the bi's but surely you would get better stimulation in the muscle through a normal chin up?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

uhan said:


> Deadlift 5x5 start at 85% 1rm last set go all out
> 
> bent over row reverse grip 5x5 slow
> 
> ...


Massive thanks Uhan, gave this a go last night - albeit in a different order due to people using the deadlifting area - and got one hell of a pump. Would like to switch up my bicep day as didn't feel like I could go too heavy after the back workout but my back got a hell of a pump!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

glad to hear you got something good out of it and was a pleasure to help thanks buddy


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> Deadlift 5x5 start at 85% 1rm last set go all out
> 
> bent over row reverse grip 5x5 slow
> 
> ...


iv got a better idea , go all out every set!? absolute failure every set no less!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bully said:


> iv got a better idea , go all out every set!? absolute failure every set no less!


lol why ?


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

why stop at 8 reps ? its absolute madness how sum ppl train , nobody pushes there self darent break a sweat , and it does work cos iv onli been training for 2 years natural and i fail every set no matter what , so why wudnt u fail every time ? how r u going to grow if u keep counting to 8 reps ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

very rarely i hit biceps directly infact last night was the first time in months , working to failure all the time worked for yates due to aas usage imo opinion for what im training for training to failure is only done on 2 exercises 1 monday and one on weds with good reason however if your suggesting the authour would benefit from your training knowledge then write him a back/bi routine up here so he can hit yours next 

and besides who said 8 reps wasn't at failure point its Dependant on weight used isn't it or do you keep doing drop sets til you just extend and contract your arm without a weight ?


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

i was referring to deadlifts and seated rows that shud be failure , biceps i understand not to fail every set but i do anyway lol , i cudnt really write up my back/bi routine as it changes everyweek


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry ye i fail usually around 8 -10 reps , then dropset every set for anuva 4/5 reps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bully said:


> sorry ye i fail usually around 8 -10 reps , then dropset every set for anuva 4/5 reps


i get ya now kinda makes more sense thing is i like to do the big compounds with 100% effort every time . failure in my eyes is good when used for chinups/press ups and drop sets super sets when at ones natural limit cant really see your pic to well but would say if thats you your near to it ?


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

that is me mate lol thats 6 month back aswell look shredded now lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

oj0 said:


> Cheers for the answer, but which part of the back are they targetting? I know they're primarily used for the bi's but surely you would get better stimulation in the muscle through a normal chin up?


Sorry for taking a while to reply!

Neutral grip chins with a relatively close grip allow for a superior stretch on the lats to either under or overhand pullups, and allow for a good peak contraction... as a result you get a fuller ROM. They also, like all chin/pullup variants work the rhomboids. For arms, the neutral grip takes out the biceps and forearm muscles slightly but increases the load on the brachialis, an often forgotten muscle in upper arm workouts.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the answer dtlv74, that's a really useful post and told me everything I needed to know. I could see them being really useful on a superset with medium grip bb curl for extra blood to get through the muscle.

As for the failure debate, agree with you both. I will go for 4x5 with excellent form and my final set is always to failure. I get the first 5 reps done with top form and then push to as much as the body will allow. Ultimately, if I can get more than 5 reps done on my earlier sets, I haven't gone heavy enough


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

I suggest trying FST-7. It gave me my best gains, it felt awesome so I looked forward to every workout like never before and it was relatively quick.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smiley_boy2501 said:


> I suggest trying FST-7. It gave me my best gains, it felt awesome so I looked forward to every workout like never before and it was relatively quick.


really ?? ...for a back and bicep routine ??


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

T-bar rows,

low pullie rows,

shrugs,

stiff legged deadlift,

close grip lat pull downs (alternating every 6 weeks with wide grip),

one armed dumb bell rows,


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice! I'm doing back tonight, gonna give this a pop for a change. Generally I do pretty much the same routine, just slightly different order.



ewen said:


> Deadlift 5x5 start at 85% 1rm last set go all out
> 
> bent over row reverse grip 5x5 slow
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mark44 said:


> Nice! I'm doing back tonight, gonna give this a pop for a change. Generally I do pretty much the same routine, just slightly different order.


Tomorrow morning for me, going to give it a go as well. Not far off what I normally do but I like the slowed reps approach.


----------

